# Recover from file system corruption



## ilemur (Nov 12, 2016)

While moving the system around ESXi datastorages i got a filesystem corruption.
So now i am getting a ton of errors and cannot perform even a dataase backup - get a libsssl Shared object has no run-time symbol table.

portsnap and freebsd-update also fail due to libldns.5 - undefines symbol X509 e.t.c.

So i was wondering what are my best options to recover those files and get system to a working state. Clean install of course is not an option.


----------



## tingo (Nov 12, 2016)

Restore from backup?


----------



## ilemur (Nov 13, 2016)

This system was never backed up. Well everything was easier than i thought. Just copied the corrupt libraries from the installation cd. As soon as i could get freebsd-update to run updated to a 10.3 release ans everything is working again


----------



## gkontos (Nov 13, 2016)

I guess now it is time to create a backup strategy.


----------



## tingo (Nov 13, 2016)

At least TS now knows why backups are important.


----------

